# Trouble deciding whether to buy a rare foreign gun or another 9mm for $350



## elektroid (Aug 5, 2013)

I really believe this is a new question not like the other what handgun should 

I get ones you usually see. There are a few requirements that need to be met 

and there is a back story to why I am buying a new handgun.

First off, I own currently a Mossberg 702 Plinkster rifle 22lr and then the 

gun I wish to replace and sell eventually is a Chiappa 1911-22lr handgun. The 

problem is that I didnt do enough research when I got the Chiappa, I have shot 

22 rifles since I was young but I am not by far a gun expert as thats really 

the only gun I ve used mainly, I ve used here and there some other guns and 

one of them was a RIA M1911 45 ACP which got me into this 1911 craze. Now, not 

being really familiar with handguns, I wasn't aware that using a 22lr for a 

handgun especially for self defense and other more serious applications. 

Not only is the caliber wrong but the Chiappa 1911-22 is a horrible built gun, 

it came with two mags and I bought two extra, I ve had about 25% FTFs and a 

few jams requiring a punch tool down the barrel and this was using various 

22lr ammo that worked fine in my Mossberg but of course its a rifle but then 

again the barrel doesnt matter if it isnt even chambering the round correctly.

Anyway, let me get to the point, I am pretty set on buying a 9mm gun and I 

pretty much have a limit of $360 because its $40 for the FFL transfer so total 

$400 to spend. I ve had my eyes set on the Century Arms Int Zastava M70A 9mm, 

I would consider the M57A which is identical but shoots 7.62x25 Tokarev ammo 

which is very rare. Here is the catch, its easy to find extra mags for the 

M57A but there arent any right now it seems anywhere for the M70A, there is 

however a cousin the M88A but its a bit smaller 3.7" but has aftermarket mags 

available but I am hesistant, the others are 4.5 inches, I am afraid of going 

smaller than a 4" barrel for some odd reason. I really prefer practically a 

full sized handgun with 4" seeming to minimal, now I am no expert, so perhaps, 

someone can correct me on my mentality and state why getting the M88A over the 

M70A wouldnt be a big deal.

Finally, these are rare foreign imports. One has extremely rare ammo the 

Tokarev caliber but mags are abundant from the actual manufacturer. The others 

I really believe this is a new question not like the other what handgun should 

I get ones you usually see. There are a few requirements that need to be met 

and there is a back story to why I am buying a new handgun. First off, I own 

currently a Mossberg 702 Plinkster rifle 22lr and then the gun I wish to 

replace and sell eventually is a Chiappa 1911-22lr handgun. The problem is 

that I didnt do enough research when I got the Chiappa, I have shot 22 rifles 

since I was young but I am not by far a gun expert as thats really the only 

gun I ve used mainly, I ve used here and there some other guns and one of them 

was a RIA M1911 45 ACP which got me into this 1911 craze. Now, not being 

really familiar with handguns, I wasn't aware that using a 22lr for a handgun 

especially for self defense and other more serious applications.

Not only is the caliber wrong but the Chiappa 1911-22 is a horrible built gun, 

it came with two mags and I bought two extra, I ve had about 25% FTFs and a 

few jams requiring a punch tool down the barrel and this was using various 

22lr ammo that worked fine in my Mossberg but of course its a rifle but then 

again the barrel doesnt matter if it isnt even chambering the round correctly.

Anyway, let me get to the point, I am pretty set on buying a 9mm gun and I 

pretty much have a limit of $360 because its $40 for the FFL transfer so total 

$400 to spend. I ve had my eyes set on the Century Arms Int Zastava M70A 9mm, 

I would consider the M57A which is identical but shoots 7.62x25 Tokarev ammo 

which is very rare. Here is the catch, its easy to find extra mags for the 

M57A but there arent any right now it seems anywhere for the M70A, there is 

however a cousin the M88A but its a bit smaller 3.7" but has aftermarket mags 

available but I am hesistant, the others are 4.5 inches, I am afraid of going 

smaller than a 4" barrel for some odd reason. I really prefer practically a 

full sized handgun with 4" seeming to minimal, now I am no expert, so perhaps, 

someone can correct me on my mentality and state why getting the M88A over the 

M70A wouldnt be a big deal.

Finally, these are rare foreign imports. One has extremely rare ammo the 

Tokarev caliber but mags are abundant from the actual manufacturer. The others 

take 9mm ammo which I feel is strong enough for self defense over 22lr and I 

know someone will correct me on why 22lr is perfectly fine but I know I dont 

want to rely on that Chiappa 1911-22lr, I dont even feel its worth bringing 

out plinking/target shooting anymore. I am keeping the mossberg so I will have 

a 22lr rifle always anyway. Now considering their rarity its also going to be 

hard to find aftermarket parts, is there anything under $350 that is a 9mm 

that has good reliability supposedly these things are just like AK47s in 

durability and reliability.

I am open to sugesstions, the other issue is that a lot of websites selling 

handguns still restrict sending guns over 10 rds to Cook County where I live 

even though the law has changed and I ve emailed most of the big boys like 

buds, cheaperthandirt, impactguns, and others that when the CCW bill that just 

passed was instated, the state law now pre-empts handgun law and there are no 

longer any magazine capacity limits. So either it has to be 10 rd or less or 

luckily there is an online dealer who updates their site in a few days, so 

feel free to suggest some even if they are above 10 rd mag capacity. I am 

really liking the Zastavas but the rarity is a concern of mine but the price 

and what you get is hard to beat.

Sorry for this long post but I ve been researching and watching various 

youtube reviews and just cant find one gun that reaches out to me under the 

requirements specified.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

To be very honest, I got about 1/3 the way thru your post and gave up. Maybe it was the way you posted it, but it got be too much.

Try breaking it up in such a way (paragraphs are your friend) that it doesn't overwhelm the reader. Or.......just ask a few questions at a time.

BTW....when I think of *rare foreign imports*, cheaply made guns come to mind.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you ever looked at the S&W 3913? It's an older 9mm but it shoots well and cost about $300. I carry it and it is my weapon of choice out the many choices I do have.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!! Huh??? Sorry, I fell asleep.


----------

